# New to the Forum



## jayballard (Dec 17, 2009)

My name is Jay Ballard. I am the Technical Director for the First Baptist Church of Plant City, Florida. I have been the full-time TD here for 3 1/2 years and in the industry for over 20. My main discipline is audio, but here I must be involved in all of it.

Looking forward to perusing the forums and seeing what's out there.


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 17, 2009)

Welcome Jay. Feel free to look around. Don't hesitate to jump in and start posting. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

